# is CO2 a must in a 20G tank?



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am setting up my new P tank and have about 5 plants in the tank, i really dont wanna put CO2 in it, will it be fine or is it a must? also what are the alternatives?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

you dont need co2, alternitives are diy co2 or excel, both are cheaper than a full co2 kit, 
you only really need co2 if your pushing 2.5wpg
most people find that light is their limiting factor for plant growth, what do you have for lights?



NHRA1877 said:


> I am setting up my new P tank and have about 5 plants in the tank, i really dont wanna put CO2 in it, will it be fine or is it a must? also what are the alternatives?
> [snapback]1074095[/snapback]​


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Under 2 watts per gallon I don't think you need CO2.


----------



## Just1nK4ng (Oct 20, 2004)

if you want c02 diy [ do it yourself ] waay cheaper and works great


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I dont have many plants and just have a normal flourecent light on the hood, dont even know the wattage. I figured it would be fine but heard all this about CO2 and go nervous.


----------

